# Fowl plans



## Dockbum (Jun 8, 2014)

I am just getting started raising chickens in N. Florida. We had them when I was a kid, but I was not responsible for them so I am new to it. I have attached the coop and run (12x48) to my garden (40x48). I am raising them for meat, eggs and fertilizer. I had 3 orps given to me before the coop was done and the hawks got to them. When I get the coop done I intend to order 25 orps (st. run) from McMurray hatchery and then 25 barred rocks (st. run). If you see any holes in my plan please point them out. I thank you in advance for your time and input.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Put cherry tree netting over their main coop run, or run cross crossing wires/string across it, hawks won't fly through it (well, in theory lol) because they won't be able to get out easily. This will at least help protect them while they are in the coop. 

Make sure when you get your birds hat you don't have too many for the amount of space. Understandably with straight run you are not probably going to have 50 hens, but certainly make sure that what you end up keeping has adequate room.


----------



## Dockbum (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks. I intend a space of time between orders to determine how many will be butchered before the new chicks get introduced. I did buy 2x2 netting and it arrived 3 days after the last chicken was killed. I now know some of what I aught not to do. I aught to wait until the coop/run is fully enclosed before I release the chicks into it. Lesson learned.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i like to keep young birds inside a building till they are about 8 weeks old

then i let them out when i am around

i also start calling them with bread at that time

i take a bread heal,tear it into small pieces & say 

"here chick chick chick"

it may take a few tries but once they figure out i am providing them a treat

they will follow me to the ends of the earth or just inside the coop is that is what i wish.


good luck
piglett


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I do the same, only I feed with a bucket. You pick up a bucket around here and you are stranded in my sea of chickens. They will come running for a coffee cup. Just so long as they see you with something in your hand, they assume it's for them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mine do the same. My Hamburg hen is always on the look out for me to walk out with something in my hands. I've gotten so that I either try to hide that I'm carrying something or make the effort to quell her disappointment by having some little something.


----------



## Dockbum (Jun 8, 2014)

I did put netting over the coop. I also put my chicks in the coop at 3 weeks. It is 95+ here during the day and 80-85+ at night. They have been there for 2 weeks and are doing great. I haven't lost any yet. They aren't responding to me with snacks yet unless I leave it and then it is gone. They love chopped up raw fish from the river here and of course left over worms. Thanks for all the advise I appreciate it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Could you explain a little how the wire is attached and where its over lapping have you don't anything to make certain nothing can get through there?


----------



## Dockbum (Jun 8, 2014)

I overlapped the wire by 4 inches and tie wired it together. I am about to order another roll of hardware cloth to replace the chicken wire on the upper section.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And your wire goes underground to prevent digging? 

I like the open arieness to your setup, especially when it can get so hot and humid where you are. 

Have you made plans on what to do with the birds if/when a hurricane hits? I'm still working out what I'm going to do if/when one hits here. I might just load them all in to one of the bedrooms. Heaven knows there's no room in our garage for them.


----------



## Dockbum (Jun 8, 2014)

The wire is buried 10-18 inches due to ground slope. As you get farther into the run you have to start to duck. 
As for heavy weather there will be an enclosed section (12x16 ft) that will be secured for cold and stormy weather. I overbuild everything so I might have to take my family in there if a hurricane hits. I don't sweat them much though. I have weathered 2 in a 27' Newport sailboat.
I have huge trees here so the roof will be doubled to support any falling limbs and the supports are 4x6 pressure treated posts buried 2+ feet in the ground. There are 9 of these just for the enclosed area. Like I said I overbuild. I just hope we don't get a hurricane before I get it finished. If so they can have my son's room. They will be safe in there.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And I'm sure he wouldn't mind a bit having them as room mates. 

My problem is that my remaining flock is in a large dog pen. I have yet to find a way to seal it where I don't think wind and driving rain won't find its way in. You see, I got out of the breeding business. Kept my old, non productive birds because I figured they didn't have long to live. Yet here I am with several that are over 8 years old and now I have to make plans in case a storm hits the Pensacola area because that will put us in direct line for a hit. 

I did one on a 45 foot wood Chris Craft. Sent the daughter ashore to safety and I stayed with the boat. Not one of those things I want to repeat.


----------



## Dockbum (Jun 8, 2014)

I was raised in Pensacola. My dad is still there. I see your dilema with chickens that probably could not handle the stress of the storm much less being uprooted and tumbling through the neighborhood. I wish you the best of luck in developing a solution. If I saw your set up I might be more helpful.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll get a pic tomorrow. I have their curtains down for the night in case more rain comes through after I go to bed. They are currently under an open shed. That thing has been more of an issue than not since I can't get to the top of the pen to prevent rain from laying up on the pen. Plus its too danged hot and humid to mess with it right now.


----------



## Dockbum (Jun 8, 2014)

Everyone is doing great. 
It rains nonstop but half of the run is dry and only a little of the sideways rain got in the open coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really like the looks of your set up. Too bad I got out of raising them, I might have to copy what you did. It wouldn't be a bad thing here in AL.


----------

